# GAS ATTACKS



## 94135 (May 1, 2005)

GAS ATTACKS

I am compiling information regarding gas attacks on caravans and motor homes, if you have been the victim of such an attack your information could prove to be very useful to others, I would be grateful if you would e-mail me for a copy of the prepared questionnaire, but please ONLY if you personally have been the victim, DO NOT TELL US OF OTHERS YOU HEARD ABOUT.
[email protected]


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

George T where are you ?? Your input is required.
Phil.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Think you will find that this has been asked before and I may be wrong, often am, but no one on here had first hand knowledge.
And please, please don't lets start a thread again about if they exist or not, remember the poor mods who have to read all posts and we have done this one to death :lol:


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Nice one Helen


----------



## womokiste (May 15, 2005)

hi, the same question had been several times in german forums...... there had been a lot of people, who have heard, that someone told.........
Only one driver told, that he thinks, it was a gas attack. But no one can exactly ! tell, that it had been an attack.

Greetings Franz Peter


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that, Franz Peter. 
Interesting that there seem to be the same conclusions being drawn by Germans about these 'gassing fables'...... :roll:


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

URBAN MYTH!

Chris


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

In Fairness ajsjux66 is only asking for information.

Could you post a copy of the questionaire here? It would be interesting to see the questions.

There are several clues I always look for and as yet not one person as mentioned them, also the people passing on hearsay have not either.


----------



## 94135 (May 1, 2005)

HelenB said:


> Think you will find that this has been asked before and I may be wrong, often am, but no one on here had first hand knowledge.
> And please, please don't lets start a thread again about if they exist or not, remember the poor mods who have to read all posts and we have done this one to death :lol:


Thank you for your reply, May be you could tell me where I might find this thread, Regards Dave T


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

This
http://tinyurl.com/c53c2
would be a good start, Dave, but there have been many discussions about this.
Most of us have our entrenched view, namely you're either convinced it's an urban myth or you have an open mind. To the best of my knowledge, no-one has been proved to have been 'gassed'.
It's whatever you believe....


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhh that's it off to sail my new boat can't take any more :evil:


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

I've been searching e-bay for gas masks, but I don't see any. 
8O


----------



## 89095 (May 13, 2005)

there's one here

:lol: :lol:


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Thanks calliope,
Would you believe I have just found this link.  Do I need my head shrunk? (see thread Attention HelenB) :lol: Maybe I need some other kind of help.


----------

